# Naughty keyboard



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sometimes a girl has to keep her mommy's hands off the keyboard so they can do more important things. :lol: 

Don't even ask what that last pic is all about. I must've caught her in mid action or something. :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:wave: Hey Sweet Lily!!

What a beautiful girl she is.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Darling, as always....

I told you I am in Lilly Luv... :love5: 

Gizmo does the same thing...or he'll nibble the keys....or step all over them....

Lately I have been typing with one hand.... lol :wave:

Oh...I LOVE the last pic...


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Those pictures are soooo sweet! Lily as adorable as always.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I just love Lily


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Lily is so adorable. She's saying get off the computer Mom! And the last one she's saying "Please, Please, Please". Hehe Taco thinks he's the internet police too!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Lily is so cute , love her .
The last pic is sooo funny!! 

xx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey pretty Lily! A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do, right? :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The funny thing is, if you asked Lily where she'd most like to be, she'd say at the computer with mom. Lots of times I'll be downstairs watching tv or reading and she'll come park herself right in front of me, staring intently. That means "Let's go upstairs so you can hold me on your lap and give me lots of good petting and I can lick your arms til they're sopping wet." So off we go and then she's happy again.

She knows she's not allowed to walk on the keyboard but that doesn't mean she can't sleep on it. Or throw her body over the mouse. Or wrap her paws around my wrist so I can't type. :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Such a sweet little girl! I like that last picture too! Such a face! :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful Lily....but what a ham LOL.....she is using her charm to get her own way mom ! That last pic is just the best !


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is so cute.. she reminds me of Gadget.. he loves it when I am on the computer.. he gets to lay on his little pillow ont he shelf and be next to mom... he will lay there for hours.. well he gets to sunbathe at the same time..


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oh, I'm so happy now. I was just so disappointed that I couldn't get Lily's video loaded AND I have a new computer. Such delightful pics of your beautiful little angel and so much personality. Especially love that last pic. :angel8:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

gorgeous lilly as always! puppy love!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those pics are priceless...I absolutely _must_ get a digital camera... I have a birthday coming up soon. Maybe I'll drop a few hints to my family. :lol: 

I love Lily's adorable overbite. That last pic is so adorable.

Jasmine loves to sit on my lap when I'm at the computer. You have to tell me your secret, Rach, how did you teach her not to walk on the keyboard? :lol: That's one of Jasmine's favorite tricks. I'll be reading along, and all of a sudden, eveything starts rolling by in a big blur. Sometimes I swear she does it on purpose, cause she will look around at me with this gleam in her eyes.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG she is s hoot!!!! :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those pics are adorable. She is just trying to help mom out. Auggie thinks he MUST lay in my lap while I am on the computer


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow my shes absolutly lilly licious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow such a cutie pie!
{Auggies mum} I love your siggy!!!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

What's a "siggy"?


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

He he very clever Lilly  :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! Lily's sooo cute! The last pic is really funny! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Lily you just crack me up!!! I think that's a hint she wants belly rubs, mom. :wink:


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

Aww, Lily's soo cute :toothy10: And I love that last pic :lol:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Awww Lily is such a precious girl.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol that last pic is adorable :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love lily , i love lily ...i love her teeth , i love her muzzle ,i love her belly ......btw how come she has a perfect pink belly :? vienna's is spotted ....

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love that gal!!!! chiwi loves to lay on the computer desk but the keyboard is on a lower level than the mouse and moniter. she looks down at my finger when i am typing real fast like wow look at them go!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Lily is so cute! I just love that last picture!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a precious chi baby. Lily is just adorable. She knows how to work her magic.

Leslie


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> You have to tell me your secret, Rach, how did you teach her not to walk on the keyboard? :lol: That's one of Jasmine's favorite tricks. I'll be reading along, and all of a sudden, eveything starts rolling by in a big blur. Sometimes I swear she does it on purpose, cause she will look around at me with this gleam in her eyes.


You walk on the keyboard, you get put on the floor. :lol: 

Now she walks on the keyboard when she WANTS to be put down, like to do her business or get a drink of water. :lol: 

You NEED a digital camera. And don't be too subtle with those hints to your family. I'll bet if you mention it to that wonderful oldest grand-daughter of yours... :wink:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Lily is really a ham. She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> What's a "siggy"?


I know what a siggy is but I don't have the vocabulary to tell you. :lol: See how most of these guys have those pics of their babies? Some are blinking or flashing, all nice and colorful, lots of cool graphics. Mine is just my favorite pic of my baby girl (the bigger pic, not the tiny one under my name... that's an avatar).

Somebody jump in here and rescue me. I can't seem to find the right words to describe a siggy and I know I sound like a blithering idiot.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You did a good job Rachael, that's basically what it is! :wink: 

I just love Lily, she always looks so sweet! Buster loves to sit up on my desk while I'm on the computer! :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i love lily , i love lily ...i love her teeth , i love her muzzle ,i love her belly ......btw how come she has a perfect pink belly :? vienna's is spotted ....
> 
> kisses nat


Thanks, that really means a lot to me. She really does have the pinkest belly, doesn't she? :lol:


----------

